# My pleco has a big red sore on his head?



## alexisonfire92 (Apr 10, 2009)

Hi guys,

I just turned on my aquarium lights to feed and noticed this big red hole/wound on my pleco's head. It definitely wasn't there last week but honestly, I havent really taken a good look at him in a few days as I've been super busy. I'm wondering if its hole in the head disease or what? I will do a water test and post back my results shortly. For now here is a picture 









He's about the length of my first finger. Not very big. He's been in the tank since January with no issues.

EDIT: At closer look he has the exact same thing on both sides. I think he may be missing his eyes. Do you think my fish beat him up and ate his eyes???


----------



## Storiwyr (Apr 24, 2012)

What other fish are in the tank? What size are they?


----------



## alexisonfire92 (Apr 10, 2009)

I have a mbunas of various sizes. yellow labs, cobalt blues, red zebras and a few mixed breeds from "assorted" tanks. ranging from 1" to 3.5".


----------



## DanniGirl (Jan 25, 2007)

Aggression is what initially caused the wounds and the shredded fins. Is he in your 20 gal. aquarium? 
Unfortunately, there's not much you can do once the aggression has escalated to that level. The best option is to remove the pleco. 
Besides, the pleco will easily outgrow a 20 gal. tank.


----------



## alexisonfire92 (Apr 10, 2009)

yes he was in my 20. i removed him earlier this afternoon and he spent the rest of the day in a bucket of tank water. I'm not sure what to do as I dont really have anywhere ideal to put him. the bucket he's in doesnt even have a heater or filter :/ I have a very old 2.5 gal tank in my basement that I think i will wind up putting him in. It has an airstone and undergravel filter and thats it. I honestly feel horrible that this has happened but I'm not in the position right now to start throwing money around on a heater, filter, etc. If i put him in the little tank and do big daily water changes will that be okay? without a heater? in that case I'm also concerned about a cycle occurring.
the only other option i have is a 10gal i currently have running with 1 fancy goldfish and a hang on back Marina s10. again no heater. but at least the tank is cycled. which is the lesser of two evils?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

How big is he? What about a breeder net in the original tank? Just until he heals and you can rehome him?

I'm not a fan of adult fish in breeder nets, but it would be better than a tank/bucket with no filter.


----------

